# YouTuber Phyllis Stokes has died. :(



## thesedays

She was a longtime You Tuber in her 70s who spent the past several years telling the story of her life with her beloved husband Ernest (AKA Mr. Bucky). Most of her videos were of her cooking simple but tasty recipes, which she would serve up with a nice glass of sweet tea.

The past year had been difficult for them; Phyllis was diagnosed with cancer in the spring, and Mr. Bucky died suddenly last summer - and she joined him on the 25th. Here's her son (who is her spitting image in male form) telling us what happened.






RIP, Phyllis and Mr. Bucky. You are reunited once again.


----------



## GTX63

I've never seen her channel before you posted, but I appreciate you starting the thread.
Her videos appear to be a visual recipe box for some great looking, old time dishes.
Looks like the channel will remain up and running with the proceeds going to support a local Church.


----------



## alida

I just spent a nice hour sipping my coffee and watching some of her videos. I didn't intend to spend that much timing watching but one video lead to the next to the next. I love her voice and the way she explained each step so clearly.


----------



## Happybaker

I just found here site today as I was ill in bed and watching youtube. I came downstairs and looked her up on the web and found out she had passed away. We have lost one of the great cooks. I was delighted by her recipes as they were ones that I was used to, as I am in my 70's. Thank you for leaving her site up as I will enjoy watching them, as I am sure thousands more will also. Sorry for your loss, may her memories remain with you always.


----------



## GTX63

Her son has picked up her channel and while I don't follow him much he seems to have kept the subscribers.


----------



## thesedays

He's working in the UAE right now, and making videos there. He went to the observation deck on the 124th floor of the Burj Khalifa, and recently did a video from a UAE supermarket. (Spoiler: It doesn't look much different from an American grocery store, except he never saw any pork products for sale. They do have a secular Christmas department.)


----------

